# 

## BartekNT

Witam. Nie wiem czy podobny temat był poruszany-jeśli tak to proszę o linka.Za jakieś 3 miesiące rozpoczynam remont mieszkania.Zakładam ogrzewanie gazowe, rozmawiałem z kilkoma fachmanami i różne opinie słyszę-jedni doradzają wymianę obecnej instalacji grzewczej CO-że niby za duża średnica obecnych rur co ma w przyszłości zwiększyć zużycie gazu w celu ich ogrzania...Czy to prawda?Czy będzie to miało duży wpływ na przyszłe rachunki w 70m mieszkaniu?Wydaje mi się,iż ktoś po prostu chce troszkę więcej zarobić..Zaznaczam iż jestem laikiem w tej dziedzinie.Drugie moje pytanie brzmi- Czy jest jakiś sposób-nie kując ścian na sprawdzenie w którym miejscu idą rury? Czy jest to w ogóle możliwe? Nie posiadając planu obecnej instalacji.Bardzo dziękuje za wszelkie odpowiedzi-może być tu lub pw. Pozdrawiam

----------


## pzw

Nie napisałeś nic o obecnej instalacji  - jaki kocioł( może zasilanie z sieci miejskiej, lub węzła CO ?), jakie przekroje rur i z czego ?
Z tekstu wynika że część instalacji jest schowana w ścian, ale czy przypadkiem nie jest to instalacja wodociągowa, a nie CO ?
Rury do grzejników idą z reguły po ścianach przy podłodze, lub po posadzce i są przykryte podłogą.
Co do lokalizacji rur, to o ile są metalowe, można spróbować detektora metalu - są takie do lokalizacji przewodów elektrycznych w ścianach.
Tu już musisz sam poszukać w necie, bo osobiście nie miałem do czynienia z problemem.

----------


## BartekNT

Więc tak-chodzi mi o instalacje CO-ogrzewanie jest obecnie na węgiel, a zmieniam na gaz.Instalacja w całości jest w ścianach-jedyne miejsce gdzie widzę te rury to przy połączeniu grzejnika...Nie mam pojęcia jaka jest ich średnica(powiedziano mi jedynie że za duża)Budynek był stawiany w 1977, instalacja jest wspólna dla dwóch mieszkań, a ja chce odciąć się od drugiego mieszkania(po co mam ogrzewać rury sąsiada). Detektor metalu-ciekawe, nie pomyślałem o tym-dzięki za sugestie, ale nie wiem czy po prostu nie będzie łatwiej pociągnąć nowej instalacji-choć to wiąże się z większymi kosztami-a środków na to zawsze brakuje...

----------


## pzw

No cóż..........w tamtych latach budowano przeróżnie. Swoją drogą to ciekawe, w jaki sposób poprowadzono te rury ?
Skoro zdecydowałeś się na kompletną modernizację, to w zasadzie możesz już nie myśleć o tych rurach. Nie będziesz przecież ścian rył.
Kłopot widzę taki, że instalacja jest czynna i zalana wodą. Nawet jeśli rury pozostaną, to trzeba będzie zdemontować grzejniki i tak zrobić, żeby podejścia do nich przestały być widoczne. A to oznaczać może konieczność cięcia i zaspawania końcówek. To zaś można będzie zrobić, gdy spuści się czynnik grzewczy z instalacji. Bez współpracy ze sąsiadem będzie kłopot, skoro instalacja jest wspólna i nie wiadomo, czy są jakieś podziały i gdzie ? Poza tym sąsiad nadal będzie chciał korzystać z niej.
A rury sa zapewne stalowe 1" lub 3/4" i podejście pod grzejnik może być 1/2" - w Twojej nowej instalacji nie do wykorzystania.

----------


## BartekNT

Sąsiad z dołu zrobił sobie nowe ogrzewanie-również na gaz-zrobił całą nową instalację(na zewnątrz ścian) i podłączył ją do swoich grzejników.Ale stare rury są dalej w ścianie,dalej jest w nich woda i ja je grzeje paląc w swoim piecu...i tu jest problem-ponieważ póki ogrzewanie miałem na węgiel to nie przeszkadzało mi to, Teraz jednak przed remontem zastanawiam się jaki wpływ na rachunki może mieć nikomu niepotrzebne grzanie ścian sąsiada...Dodatkowo nigdy nie będę miał pewności, że pewnego pięknego dnia sąsiad nie wpadnie na wspaniały pomysł i nie podłączy się pod moje rury i będę już ogrzewał dwa mieszkania  :wink: -wiem porąbane to jak lato z radiem  :wink: Gdybym tylko wiedział jak te rury idą :/ Spuścić mogę całą wodę z rur i poprostu o nich zapomnieć. Firma która ma robić remont, wyceniła mi założenie nowej instalacji grzewczej-rury + robocizna- OKOŁO 5000zł. Sam nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało

----------


## pzw

Skoro możesz opróżnić instalację z wody, to w zasadzie nie ma problemu.
Dla porządku nalezy poinformować sąsiada, że zamierzasz opróżnić starą instalację, na wypadek jakby miał jakieś "ale", zlikwidować wszystkie podejścia pod stare grzejniki i robić nową. Nie wiadomo za co te 5000 zł, więc trudno się odnieść do tych kosztów. Samo położenie rurek ( nawet z materiałem)w mieszkaniu raczej nie powinno tyle kosztować ?

----------

